# Cheap Low Carb foods



## Deezus (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey all, I do the low carb thing when Im cutting, but am getting tired of my *cheap*/easy to prepare solutions which are:

 Tuna Salad, Tuna w/hot sauce
 Scrambled eggs
 Canned Chicken
 Frozen Veggie Mixtures (Really getting old)
 Hamburger Patties (frozen)

 Still love my Whey though.....

 Ive had quite a bit of success using these foods before in a low carb diet, using a little gatorade with my creatine preworkout. But Im a week into this cycle and I'm not liking my options much right now. If anyone has some cheap/easy options to throw into the monotany to expand my menu on a budget, or easy(with little prep time and clean-up,that store well) variations on what I already have listed I would appreciate it. Its hard for me to buy to many ingredients for things, because I live on my own and have alot of experience with food going bad, going to waste,essencially costing me a fortune.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 1, 2005)

Hood Carb Countdown Products are great.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 2, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Hood Carb Countdown Products are great.


I believe the key word here is cheap though. Hood products are good, but not that feasible on a tight budget. 

Frozen turkey burgers are another option. Costco is a good place to go if you have a membership.


----------



## grant (Jun 2, 2005)

You'd be able to save even more money (although not time) by purchasing freshly ground beef and turkey and shaping your own individual patties.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 2, 2005)

Deezus said:
			
		

> Hey all, I do the low carb thing when Im cutting, but am getting tired of my *cheap*/easy to prepare solutions which are:
> 
> Tuna Salad, Tuna w/hot sauce
> Scrambled eggs
> ...



LOL - it depends on what you can 'stomach'....

What about things like:
Other fish/sea food 
Canned salmon? 
eg: Salmon + celery + black pepper = salmon celery 'boats'

Salmon + cauliflower + seawood sheets + wasabi paste + soy sauce = 'mock' sushi
Steam cauliflower and then mash into a smooth paste. Add flavour if you want. Spread it onto the seaweed sheets (or a lettuce leaf if you don't want to buy seaweed) then top with a line of salmon and a spread of wasabi. Roll into a sausage shape. Dip into soy-sauce...


Canned sardines? Or bulk frozen white fish (eg: hake, cod)?

Tuna?
You could also use tuna in new and interesting variations 

eg: Tuna + egg-whites + wheatbran (to bind) + spices + form into balls + grill = 'tuna balls'.

Cottage cheese
Cottage cheese + spoon = tasty snack!

(add cinnamon, stevia, SF syrups, cocoa powder, whey or other ingredients to add flavour)


Whey idea's
1 scoop whey + water + xanthum gum (0.5 tsp) + blender = pudding
1 scoop whey + ice + PB + freezer = 'ice-cream'


Other egg idea's
Hard boiled eggs/Hard boiled egg whites
Omlettes (instead of scrambled)
Low carb 'quiche' 

eg:SPINACH QUICHE 
chopped, small onion  
10 ounces drained chopped frozen spinach 
2 whole eggs
8 egg whites
salt to taste
pepper to taste
Other spices if you want

Dry saute the onions and add the spinach - cook until dry. 
Put this into a bowl to cool.
Beat together the eggs, salt, pepper and other spices into the eggs. 
Pour this mix into spinach mix and combine.
Pour into a lined tin/tray and bake at ~350º until set. 

Then chop it into servings of your choice and eat it over the course of a few days.


----------



## Deezus (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks! Thats alot of great information! Got anymore Quiche recipes? Ive heard of some with Fab-Crab and some with bacon/cheese....Quiche Loraine, and Quiche Florentine I believe. I love eggs and the more stuff I can find to do with them the better......


----------



## LAM (Jun 2, 2005)

there are a ton of good low fat white fishes that you can buy at the supermarket.  Costco has great deals of fish if you have a membership


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 2, 2005)

Costco is awesome. I buy flats of eggs, frozen chicken and fish, frozen turkey burgers, fish oil caps, canned tuna, frozen veggies, canned chicken, frozen shrimp, etc.


----------



## Deezus (Jun 2, 2005)

No such thing as Costco in East Tennessee unfortunately..... And I do like gettin fish, I have a propane grill so they would probably be very easy to prepare as well.....


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 2, 2005)

Huevos Poblanos Quiche Casserole
Ingredients:
12 eggs, beaten
Salt and pepper, to taste
1/4 cup onions, dry
2 tablespoons parsley, chopped
24 ounces cottage cheese, creamed
1 can green chiles (4 ounce), chopped 
1/2 pound cooked bacon, crumbled
1 cup cheddar cheese, grated 

Directions:
Preheat the oven to 350-degrees. Spray a 9 x 13-inch baking pan with nonstick spray. In a large bowl whip the eggs until frothy, then sprinkle with salt and pepper (to taste). Stir in the green onions and parsley. Blend in each of the remaining ingredients gently. Pour mixture into the prepared pan. 

Bake, uncovered, for 45 to 50 minutes. 

Recipe makes six servings. 

  Low Carb Quiche   


2 eggs
½ cup mayonnaise
½ cup heavy cream (or ¼ c water, ¼ heavy cream)
8 oz. Cheese
8 oz. Meat or vegetables
1/3 cup onions

Beat eggs lightly. Add all other ingredients and mix to combine. Spray a glass pie plate with cooking spray. Pour batter into plate and bake for one hour at 350 degrees. 

Suggested combinations:

Ham and Cheddar 

Bacon and Cheddar 

Bacon and Swiss (add a little nutmeg to this one) 

Broccoli and Cheddar 

SALMON LOW CARB QUICHE

FILLING:
7oz Salmon in pouch (Chicken of the Sea Boneless Skinless Salmon Pouch)
4 eggs
1 cup cheddar
8oz chopped broccoli
2 tbs Low Carb Creamy Italian Dressing
salt and pepper to taste
Garlic powder to taste
CRUST:
1/4 cup Parmisan cheese
1/2 cup soy flour
1 tsp tomato Bullion (dry)
Olive oil



Mix dry crust ingredienets with enough oil to hold dry ingredients together. Pat into bottom of pie plate and bake at 350 for 10 min.
Beat eggs in large bowl until fluffy. Fold in other ingredients.
Pour into baked pie shell. Bake at 350 for 40 min or until knife in center comes out clean.

Serves 6 / appx 4 carbs per serving



Bacon Cheeseburger Quiche 


Ingredients: 
1 lb. very lean hamburger 
1 small chopped onion 
4 slices crisp-cooked bacon, chopped in bits 
3 eggs 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup half-n-half 
8 oz. shredded chedder or swiss cheese 
garlic powder to taste (optional) 
white pepper 

 Brown hamburger in skillet with onion. Remove and mix in bowl with bacon pieces, breaking up any larger clumps with a fork or pastry mixer until you have a fine mix. Drain well of any excess grease and press into the bottom of a deep-dish pie pan. Set aside.

Preheat oven to 350°F.

Combine remaining ingredients in mixer bowl and whip well. Pour mixture over beef "crust" and bake 40-45 minutes until top is browned and "set". Cool 15-20 minutes before slicing. This can be packaged in Ziplocs or plastic containers for meals quickly microwaved over the next 3-5 days. (Does not freeze well, though.) 

Serves 6.   2 grams per serving.



Bacon Cheeseburger Quiche 


Ingredients: 
1 lb. very lean hamburger 
1 small chopped onion 
4 slices crisp-cooked bacon, chopped in bits 
3 eggs 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup half-n-half 
8 oz. shredded chedder or swiss cheese 
garlic powder to taste (optional) 
white pepper 

 Brown hamburger in skillet with onion. Remove and mix in bowl with bacon pieces, breaking up any larger clumps with a fork or pastry mixer until you have a fine mix. Drain well of any excess grease and press into the bottom of a deep-dish pie pan. Set aside.

Preheat oven to 350°F.

Combine remaining ingredients in mixer bowl and whip well. Pour mixture over beef "crust" and bake 40-45 minutes until top is browned and "set". Cool 15-20 minutes before slicing. This can be packaged in Ziplocs or plastic containers for meals quickly microwaved over the next 3-5 days. (Does not freeze well, though.) 

Serves 6.   2 grams per serving.



Bacon Cheeseburger Quiche 


Ingredients: 
1 lb. very lean hamburger 
1 small chopped onion 
4 slices crisp-cooked bacon, chopped in bits 
3 eggs 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup half-n-half 
8 oz. shredded chedder or swiss cheese 
garlic powder to taste (optional) 
white pepper 

 Brown hamburger in skillet with onion. Remove and mix in bowl with bacon pieces, breaking up any larger clumps with a fork or pastry mixer until you have a fine mix. Drain well of any excess grease and press into the bottom of a deep-dish pie pan. Set aside.

Preheat oven to 350°F.

Combine remaining ingredients in mixer bowl and whip well. Pour mixture over beef "crust" and bake 40-45 minutes until top is browned and "set". Cool 15-20 minutes before slicing. This can be packaged in Ziplocs or plastic containers for meals quickly microwaved over the next 3-5 days. (Does not freeze well, though.) 

Serves 6.   2 grams per serving.

Low Carb "Taco" Quiche
Makes: 6 servings 
Prep Time: 10 minutes 
Cook Time: 25 minutes 
Ready In: 35 minutes 

Ingredients 
1 pound ground beef 1 package taco seasoning 
3 beaten eggs 1/2 cup cheese of your choice 
2 tbsp salsa 1 cup chopped onions 
sliced jalapeño (optional) dollop of sour cream 


Directions 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray a 9 inch pie pan with PAM. Brown and drain grease from hamburger meat. Add taco seasoning to meat, mix well and put into pie pan. Beat eggs adding the salsa and cheese and pour over hamburger mixture. Add onions and pepper. Bake 20 to 30 minutes until the egg is set. Slice like a pizza. A dollop of sour cream on top really adds to the taste. 

       Title: LOW CARB EGG QUICHE
       Yield: 6 Servings

      10    Eggs, slightly eaten
       2    Green peppers chopped
       2 ts Parsley flakes
       1 ts Oregano
            Salt and pepper to taste
       2 c  Diced cooked turkey, chicken
       2 tb Onion flakes
       2 ts Dried chili pepper flakes
     1/2 ts Garlic powder

   Beat eggs lightly and stir in remaining ingredients.  Blend in well.
   Pour mixture into 8 in pam sprayed cake pan and bake in preheated 350
   oven for 30 minutes or until set.  Cut into wedges and serve hot or
   cold.

Herbed Skillet Quiche
Ingredients: 
1 Tablespoon butter
  (or trans-fat free margarine ) 
1/2 cup thinly sliced green onions 
6 large eggs 
3/4 cup full-fat cottage cheese (4% milkfat variety) 
3/4 cup heavy cream 
1/4 cup water 
1 cup grated cheddar cheese 
1/2 teaspoon basil 
1/4 teaspoon white pepper 
1/4 teaspoon paprika 

Melt butter in a heavy non-stick surface skillet. Add green onion; cook 5 minutes over low heat, stirring occasionally. Combine eggs, cottage cheese, cream and water in mixing bowl; beat at medium speed until smooth. Stir in cheddar cheese, basil and pepper; pour mixture into skillet. Cook, covered tightly, over medium heat 15-17 minutes or until knife inserted in center comes out clean. Sprinkle paprika over top of quiche and garnish with strips of green onion tops, if desired.

Serve from skillet or slide onto serving platter. 

Serves 8 - 1.5 grams net gram of carbohydrate per serving.  

Crustless Mushroom Quiche 
2 cups sliced mushrooms
1 onion, diced medium
10 oz. pkg chopped spinach, thawed and sqeezed dry
1/4 cup plain bread crumbs
2 cups skim milk
8 egg whites
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. Italian seasoning
1/2 tsp. fresh cracked black pepper




Preheat oven to 350*F. In a nonstick skillet, saute onion and mushrooms until almost tender. Add spinach and cook until all moisture is evaporated (about 4 minutes). Add bread crumbs, stir and place into a quiche pan which has been sprayed with nonstick cooking spray. Combine remaining ingredients in medium mixing bowl and pour over vegetables in quiche pan. Bake for 35 to 45 minutes or until firm in center. Allow to stand for 5 minutes before cutting and serving.  

http://carbcontrol.allrecipes.com/directory/4275.asp
http://www.recipelink.com/rcpeggs.html

Good enough for now.


----------

